# Is Pot Meta septic tank freindly?



## 45cal4life (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello to all,
Obviously new guy here!!!! I'm on a septic tank and plan to use B-Brite for the cleaner and Potassium Metabisulfite as a sanitizer. Are these solutions safe to dispose down the drain? If not, I have a tree line that is full of weeds  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello - and welcome to the forum. Everyone here is very helpful.

Here is a previous forum link that should help you out with your question.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7853&highlight=Septic


----------



## 45cal4life (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you sir, I should have did a search on "septic". Looks like the weeds will get a watering.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

welcome!! ya i just toss my leavings in the lawn!!! hasnt killed it yet!


----------

